# Got into an accident over 3 weeks ago, still no help



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

I was rammed into from behind by another driver while in the middle of an Uber fare with 3 riders. I filled out the accident report form provided by Uber support. The other driver's insurance company contacted me 2 days later and had me take a bunch of pictures of the car and give them my version of the accident. 

To make a long story short, the other driver's carrier is asking me to have my carrier (James River) subrogate them for damages because of a limits issue (I was the first car hit in a 5-car accident.) However, I haven't heard from JR until today, and now they are telling me they will not help me without me having a JR claims number. They never even contacted me to create one in the first place, so it's been over 3 weeks and I've gotten zero help from Uber and JR.

I spoke with a lawyer during the 2nd week who advised me at that time to allow the claims process to take effect, but I'm extremely concerned with the lack of help from James River and Uber on this on the following weeks. My car is mostly driveable, but the impact on my tailgate leaves the trunk unable to open, so I haven't been able drive for Uber.

Does anybody have any good advice on where to go next? I feel like I'm getting completely ignored and steamrolled here by all parties involved, but don't know if lawyering up and threatening to sue is going to do anything except cause me to lose my driver access.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

The info below came from another thread here on this forum. I personally never have called or made any contact with them, but I truly hope it helps or at lease get some sort process started for you.

Home Office:
James River Insurance Company
6641 West Broad Street, Suite 300
Richmond, VA 23230
Mail:
James River Insurance Company
PO Box 27648
Richmond, VA 23261-7648
Main Phone Number: (804) 289-2700
Fax Numbers:
Claims Notices - (804) 420-1058
Loss Runs - (804) 549-5095
Marketing - (804) 549-5087


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

your in california...luckily you have a physical uber office somewhere in your area...thats where i would be...and I would NOT leave until shit gets straightened out

I think CA Ubers insurance is Primary...contact your local DMV/PUC whatever its called if Uber/JR dont take care of it

ps get a new job!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Right, **** emails. Go to the Uber office EVERYDAY until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't even know Uber had a physical location in LA. Does anybody have an address? I will go down there ASAP.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

oh option 3 call/contact reporter/media


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Didn't even know Uber had a physical location in LA. Does anybody have an address? I will go down there ASAP.


This came from another post, also. 

Santa Monica the UBER headquarters address is 1437 7th street Santa Monica, California


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*All Drivers Please Save This #
844-326-5774 
Uber Accident Hotline*

I just called the number. The recording said "West Coast Hotline". I asked the person who answered if Uber Drivers through out the US can call the Hotline to report car accidents. She wasn't sure, but she offered to take down the accident info & said that someone would contact me with further instructions on how to proceed. I further asked if she worked for Uber or James River Insr. She answered that she worked for Uber.

All in all, not a very assuring interaction, in case if I had been involved in an accident!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't comment on the subrogation process but if you haven't already, consider:

1) Call other parties Insurance Company to get location of their preferred Auto Collision Repair Facility. Consider going in to get an estimate.
* This might speed up the process of getting your vehicle repaired when this gets worked out/hopefully very soon.
Of course, get an estimate from a good Collision Repair facility of your choice as a 2nd Quote.
You can then decide where to get your vehicle repaired - you get to choose not the insurance company as far as I know.

2) Ask James Rivers if they have a preferred Auto Collision Repair Facility. Same as above. Also I'm just curious about this.

3) Do you have already have a Claims# from the other Insurance Company? I don't understand the whole Subrogation process but would think this exists already and you should know it.

********************************************************************************************************
What is Subrogation: http://www.ehow.com/facts_5794439_definition-insurance-subrogation.html

*Insurance Subrogation: *If you make a claim for injuries or damages under your insurance policy, and another person or company is at fault, your insurance company may choose to pay your claim and subrogate against the at-fault party.

*Definition: *Subrogation is the process an insurance company uses to recover claim amounts paid to a policyholder from a negligent third party.

*Process: *An insurance company subrogates a claims payment by filing a claim with another insurance company, or by making a written request for payment from the at-fault party. In some cases, subrogation may involve filing a lawsuit against a negligent third party.

*Additional Recovery: *When an insurance company successfully subrogates a claim, you may be reimbursed for any deductible you paid under your policy. You may also receive money for damages above your policy limits.

*Investigation: *When an insurance company subrogates a claim for which it has already paid you, you are obligated to cooperate in any investigative procedures used to recover from the at-fault party.

*Policyholder Rights: *Most insurance policies contain a clause that states that if you accept a claims payment from your insurance company, you waive all rights to recover from the negligent party. This right is transferred to your insurer.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Didn't even know Uber had a physical location in LA. Does anybody have an address? I will go down there ASAP.


1762 Westwood Blvd. LA.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This sucks....This is my greatest fear. I like the idea of contacting the media.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This sucks....This is my greatest fear. I like the idea of contacting the media.


It is/was my greatest fear also (which is why I have stopped driving until this insurance black-hole is resolved). It should be EVERY UberX driver's greatest fear, yet most of us just keep "whistling past the graveyard".


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> It is/was my greatest fear also (which is why I have stopped driving until this insurance black-hole is resolved). It should be EVERY UberX driver's greatest fear, yet most of us just keep "whistling past the graveyard".


I figure if I ever get into a serious accident, I won't even call Uber. I'll have my lawyer contact them in the hope that he will get them to play nice, however, I'll still end up getting ****ed when Uber contacts my insurance company. They'll drop me in a NY minute and then I'll be stuck paying out the ass for insurance from some company that advertises on late night TV. There is always the option of fleeing the scene, killing the passengers and witnesses and burying the bodies in the woods.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *All Drivers Please Save This #
> 844-326-5774
> Uber Accident Hotline*
> 
> ...


The hotline number is going to be region specific so I'm not really surprised by the answer. It goes straight to an office for that area, not a central call center or anything so a West Coast operations manager would have to pass your info on to someone in your specific region in order to get help. If you need the number, just ask support.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I figure if I ever get into a serious accident, I won't even call Uber. I'll have my lawyer contact them in the hope that he will get them to play nice, however, I'll still end up getting ****ed when Uber contacts my insurance company. They'll drop me in a NY minute and then I'll be stuck paying out the ass for insurance from some company that advertises on late night TV. There is always the option of fleeing the scene, killing the passengers and witnesses and burying the bodies in the woods.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Didn't even know Uber had a physical location in LA. Does anybody have an address? I will go down there ASAP.


If Uber does help you out, and pays your costs, could you PLEASE come back on and tell us if there is a confidentiality clause to get paid. No need to break clause and give us info just if a clause exists.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> If Uber does help you out, and pays your costs, could you PLEASE come back on and tell us if there is a confidentiality clause to get paid. No need to break clause and give us info just if a clause exists.


Has anyone in the forum ever had an accident or ticket paid and had to sign a confidentiality clause to get paid?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Has anyone in the forum ever had an accident or ticket paid and had to sign a confidentiality clause to get paid?


First read @jeffdvargas post from thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/anybody-here-done-the-uber-financing.4848/page-4#post-80174


jeffdvargas said:


> Yeah I actually sold my car to put the 1000$ down and everything was fine waited a week got the car on Nov 7 took it home and got ready to go out and work on a Friday night and my account was deactivated. So I sent uber a couple emails and got no response which was a first, any other time I always got a response. So I couldn't work the whole weekend and a car that's costing 260 a week. I go down to their office on Monday and ask them how they expect me to pay for the car if I can't work. He looks up my info and I can tell something is not right but their playing it off really well. Another worker comes over and informs me that someone from the uber finance dept. Will contact me later. Never got the call so I shoot them an email asking y my account was deactivated. Now I've been driving for uber since May and the back ground check was performed in May and their were no issues until I sell my car finance thru them and now I'm ****ed. No car cause I sold it 1000 gone and the car I got thru them obviously is going back **** uber I want to kill someone


Then read the thread @jeffdvargas started. (Uber made him delete his opening post, as part of the non disclosure agreement.)
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-financing.6736/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> There is always the option of fleeing the scene, killing the passengers and witnesses and burying the bodies in the woods.


No go - the OP said the trunk doesn't close properly. One pothole and you've got body parts all over the freeway.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> First read @jeffdvargas post from thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/anybody-here-done-the-uber-financing.4848/page-4#post-80174
> 
> Then read the thread @jeffdvargas started. (Uber made him delete his opening post, as part of the non disclosure agreement.)
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-financing.6736/


That's what I thought. I'm sure non disclosures are also required when Uber pays for accidents or tickets. That is why some people start threads and then you never hear from them again. Keeps bad publicity down and drivers in the dark about what actually happens.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> I was rammed into from behind by another driver while in the middle of an Uber fare with 3 riders. I filled out the accident report form provided by Uber support. The other driver's insurance company contacted me 2 days later and had me take a bunch of pictures of the car and give them my version of the accident.
> 
> To make a long story short, the other driver's carrier is asking me to have my carrier (James River) subrogate them for damages because of a limits issue (I was the first car hit in a 5-car accident.) However, I haven't heard from JR until today, and now they are telling me they will not help me without me having a JR claims number. *They never even contacted me to create one in the first place*, so it's been over 3 weeks and I've gotten zero help from Uber and JR.
> 
> ...


Here is your problem right here. _They_ do not contact _you_ to _give_ you a claim number. _You_ contact _them_ to _get_ a claim number. The person you spoke with today should have been able to give you a claim number, or at least get you to the claims department to file your claim. You will need to use James River because the responsible party doesn't have enough coverage for all of the vehicles in the accident.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

this is all of our classic UBER fears, 40 billion $ company running like scared little girls, it's time to buck up Uber and raise rates so we can afford real commercial insurance because it sure dose not look like you have real insurance OR SUPPORT for us morons making $ for you


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

1) take your car to 2 of the higher end body shops in the area, get an estimate from both. Send a copy of each one to the insurance company covering the car. Include the police report. And the waybill copy. This is called reasonable compensation, and they will have to pay one or the other.. they usually take the lesser of the two.. and they write you a check out for the amount of the estimate and make the check out to you. They can't tell you which body shop to go to, thus have to write you a check. That will at least get your car fixed. Don't let them take their sweet time on this, you start this process with them... they have to respond with money.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, after a whole lot more emails and phone calls, I'm finally getting some help. James River has mailed me a check for the initial estimate and will be going after the other driver's insurance to cover my 1k deductible. Just had to keep hammering away until I got passed along to a senior manager, who then made things happen quickly. So, yeah, they actually do cover us after an accident, but man it sure isn't exactly an easy or quick process.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Well, after a whole lot more emails and phone calls, I'm finally getting some help. James River has mailed me a check for the initial estimate and will be going after the other driver's insurance to cover my 1k deductible. Just had to keep hammering away until I got passed along to a senior manager, who then made things happen quickly. So, yeah, they actually do cover us after an accident, but man it sure isn't exactly an easy or quick process.


Did your personal insurance get involved?


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Did your personal insurance get involved?


So far, nope. Other driver was at fault and James River is coming through, so I have no desire to put my personal insurance at risk by looping them in.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

More like did you give the other parties your insurance information. Cause if you didn't then you didn't report to DMV. DMV will come after you and threaten to suspend your license. James River or Uber probably don't tell you this.. They probably hoped in the beginning you will handle it yourself.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Just_in said:


> More like did you give the other parties your insurance information. Cause if you didn't then you didn't report to DMV. DMV will come after you and threaten to suspend your license. James River or Uber probably don't tell you this.. They probably hoped in the beginning you will handle it yourself.


Ah. Yes, on the scene, I did exchange personal insurance info with the driver that hit me. So far, my personal insurance company hasn't contacted me.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Just_in said:


> More like did you give the other parties your insurance information. Cause if you didn't then you didn't report to DMV. DMV will come after you and threaten to suspend your license. James River or Uber probably don't tell you this.. They probably hoped in the beginning you will handle it yourself.


If I'm not mistaken, here in CA we don't report to the DMV re accidents; at least the two times in 20yrs I've been hit it hasn't been a factor.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

The Geek said:


> If I'm not mistaken, here in CA we don't report to the DMV re accidents; at least the two times in 20yrs I've been hit it hasn't been a factor.


Technically your supposed to report every (to DMV) accident in CA $ 700.00 or 750.00 or more in damage no matter if your at fault or not. That's why their are settlements between accident victims. So as to ignore the insurance companies. That way you don't report to DMV. Avoid 1 or 2 Point's on you and the other driver's,, record which for a accident is three years until the 1 point or 2 points goes away after 3 years. 1 ticket (moving violation) without traffic school is 1 point 1 year. It's all explained online CA DMV .gov...If you settle with a insurance company even if they are at fault and the damage is more than 700.00 it get's reported to DMV. But as long as the other insurance reports your insurance information even if your not a fault you should be o.k.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Technically your supposed to report every (to DMV) accident in CA $ 700.00 or 750.00 or more in damage no matter if your at fault or not. That's why their are settlements between accident victims. So as to ignore the insurance companies. That way you don't report to DMV. Avoid 1 or 2 Point's on you and the other driver's,, record which for a accident is three years until the 1 point or 2 points goes away after 3 years. 1 ticket (moving violation) without traffic school is 1 point 1 year. It's all explained online CA DMV .gov...If you settle with a insurance company even if they are at fault and the damage is more than 700.00 it get's reported to DMV. But as long as the other insurance reports your insurance information even if your not a fault you should be o.k.


I learned something new then!


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Update on my situation. I got the first check in the mail from James River today, which will help cover the initial repair cost estimate. Also gave my earning info to Esurance today for lost wages, as I was out of action for over 3 weeks, so everything is finally coming together. 

So if you get into this kind of situation, don't give up, and don't stop pestering your claims adjustors and Uber! Annoy enough of the right people and (eventually) you will get taken care of.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to hear they made good.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm sorry you have to through this

1762 Westwood blvd, I believe from Monday to thursday they are open from 12pm to 5pm

Go there and fight for your right to have your car fixed

Good luck


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Oops I'm late . Glad you got your check, and lost wages cool I didn't know about that...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Update on my situation. I got the first check in the mail from James River today, which will help cover the initial repair cost estimate. Also gave my earning info to Esurance today for lost wages, as I was out of action for over 3 weeks, so everything is finally coming together.
> 
> So if you get into this kind of situation, don't give up, and don't stop pestering your claims adjustors and Uber! Annoy enough of the right people and (eventually) you will get taken care of.


Out of curiosity, did you have to sign a non disclosure agreement?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> I was rammed into from behind by another driver while in the middle of an Uber fare with 3 riders. I filled out the accident report form provided by Uber support. The other driver's insurance company contacted me 2 days later and had me take a bunch of pictures of the car and give them my version of the accident.
> 
> To make a long story short, the other driver's carrier is asking me to have my carrier (James River) subrogate them for damages because of a limits issue (I was the first car hit in a 5-car accident.) However, I haven't heard from JR until today, and now they are telling me they will not help me without me having a JR claims number. They never even contacted me to create one in the first place, so it's been over 3 weeks and I've gotten zero help from Uber and JR.
> 
> ...


Congratulation! I hope all goes well. Do you know if James River Insurance did any contact with your own Insurance?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *All Drivers Please Save This #
> 844-326-5774
> Uber Accident Hotline*
> 
> ...


Still, beautiful! Thank you for posting this -- just another example of why I'm so grateful you're on this forum.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

observer said:


> Out of curiosity, did you have to sign a non disclosure agreement?


No.



MoneyUber4 said:


> Congratulation! I hope all goes well. Do you know if James River Insurance did any contact with your own Insurance?


Not sure. I did have to provide them a copy of my insurance policy last week, to prove my deductible costs, but my personal insurance hasn't contacted me yet over this issue. Fingers crossed!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> No.
> 
> Not sure. I did have to provide them a copy of my insurance policy last week, to prove my deductible costs, but my personal insurance hasn't contacted me yet over this issue. Fingers crossed!


Thnx


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

observer said:


> That's what I thought. I'm sure non disclosures are also required when Uber pays for accidents or tickets. That is why some people start threads and then you never hear from them again. Keeps bad publicity down and drivers in the dark about what actually happens.


I had my car seized in NYC, huge tickets and fines and impound charges. I did not sign anything I just kept yelling and screaming.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Update on my situation. I got the first check in the mail from James River today, which will help cover the initial repair cost estimate. Also gave my earning info to Esurance today for lost wages, as I was out of action for over 3 weeks, so everything is finally coming together.
> 
> So if you get into this kind of situation, don't give up, and don't stop pestering your claims adjustors and Uber! Annoy enough of the right people and (eventually) you will get taken care of.


you got a check from James River. Was it from James River with there name it, or did you get a check with other insurance companies name on it.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

what's the purpose of filing on esurance.. who exactly is going to pay for your lost wages?


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> So far, nope. Other driver was at fault and James River is coming through, so I have no desire to put my personal insurance at risk by looping them in.


How did you handle at the scene did you give them James river waybill info or did you give your personal insurance info. My concern is the lack of physical paperwork showing we are covered by James river I highly doubt a police officer will accept uber insurance as proof of coverage on scene. Nothing has our info on documents


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Just_in said:


> you got a check from James River. Was it from James River with there name it, or did you get a check with other insurance companies name on it.


It came from James River directly.



UberOne said:


> what's the purpose of filing on esurance.. who exactly is going to pay for your lost wages?


I didn't file on them, their claims adjuster called me, and told me I can receive lost wages. I had pretty much assumed the wages were lost, but she stated otherwise.



lu181 said:


> How did you handle at the scene did you give them James river waybill info or did you give your personal insurance info. My concern is the lack of physical paperwork showing we are covered by James river I highly doubt a police officer will accept uber insurance as proof of coverage on scene. Nothing has our info on documents


Errr, we don't have lack of "physical" paperwork. Every time you start a fare, it's located in the Waybill on your app that you're being covered by James River Insurance. It's absolutely legal, at least in California anyway, to have a digital insurance card. Been legal since at least June 2013. Check with your state for legality.

You can also print out the James River coverage policy, I think it's somewhere on the Uber site or you can email asking for a link to it.

At the scene, I exchanged personal insurance info with the person who hit me. I didn't get JR involved until I drove home and filled out the Uber accident report, who then relayed all the information to JR. Even though it took them a few weeks to get in touch with me, they did have all the relevant information and cut me a check really quickly. I'm actually kind of impressed by their service once they actually got in touch with me, things have been moving fast. Now I just have to wait for the parts to come in at the repair shop


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If you need something from Uber, you’ve gotta shame them on Twitter. That’s the claims process.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> It came from James River directly.
> 
> I didn't file on them, their claims adjuster called me, and told me I can receive lost wages. I had pretty much assumed the wages were lost, but she stated otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Odiezilla for your response - digital card is not legal in my state as is the case in most of the U.S. My issue is the exact situation you were in you gave your personal insurance info at the accident site because we do not have anything legit to show, the person that hit you was a decent person and did not contact your personal insurance I think most people will not accept the hey here is the info on my iphone the JR waybill does not even have an 800 number at the very least we should be able to call from scene to ensure the other driver that it is legit. I know I am covered its convincing the other parties involved without having the risk of them contacting my personal ins. that is at issue. If I were in an accident I would not accept from someone a here is my insurance on my phone with none of the other drivers info or a way for me to contact the insurance to verify coverage.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> It came from James River directly.


Sounds like the other insurance company settled with James River. Either way if it was over 750.00 you "might" run into a problem when you renew your personal insurance. That's if your insurance company knows who James River is. Thing is If James River's paid you even if you were not at fault they might want to know how come you have two insurance policies. They might ask you if you drive commercially. Or what you do for a living. They will see this because your name and policy gets reported to a insurance pool when you have a accident and their is money exchanged.


----------



## Ricv365 (Dec 31, 2014)

My accident happened on January 15, 2015 A car rammed me from the back causing me to hit the car in the front of me while I had a passenger. Majority of the damage was to my car, as mentioned in previous posts once you are in the ride (UBER) James river insurance company is your primary insurance because of their commercial policy. So if you get into an accident while you have a passenger don't involve your personal insurance first of all. In my case James river insurance was very speedy about taking care of the damage minus the 1k deductible. The insurance of the person that hit me assumed all responsibility and to pay the deductible but took longer than I expected. All in all from the time of the accident to when I picked up my car from the shop was over a month. Now I need information and guidance to go about my lost wages anyone that has gone through this process please help.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Ricv365 said:


> My accident happened on January 15, 2015 A car rammed me from the back causing me to hit the car in the front of me while I had a passenger. Majority of the damage was to my car, as mentioned in previous posts once you are in the ride (UBER) James river insurance company is your primary insurance because of their commercial policy. So if you get into an accident while you have a passenger don't involve your personal insurance first of all. In my case James river insurance was very speedy about taking care of the damage minus the 1k deductible. The insurance of the person that hit me assumed all responsibility and to pay the deductible but took longer than I expected. All in all from the time of the accident to when I picked up my car from the shop was over a month. Now I need information and guidance to go about my lost wages anyone that has gone through this process please help.


Maybe Santander can take all the vehicles that are being returned to them and rent them out to Uber/James River to provide to Uber Drivers who are getting their vehicles repaired.

Just trying to think "out of the box"


----------

